# 2017 Cracked Turbo. Dealer has had the car for two months.



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Luseraph said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a 2017 TD Manual. I was throwing fault codes for NOX sensor 1 and took it to the dealership. They found cracks in the turbo. I found a thread here about Gen1 cracked turbos, but I can't find anything about the 2017. I've put 52k on it in the two years I've had it. I commute about 100 miles a day, going from 6,000 ft elevation to sea level every day.
> 
> It's under warranty, but they have had my car for two months now. They only tell me they can't find the part for it, so I contacted GM directly and they assigned me an investigator or whatever... anyways they have been saying the same thing. Can't find the part. Now they are also telling me they will see about a possible buyback, but I'm not really interested in that.
> ...


I don't think it is common, I have 3 Gen 2 Diesels, and one Gen 1 Diesel. There are guys with the Gen 1 with over 250K. I've seen one person with a bad turbo on a Gen 2 that was replaced under warranty. 

As far as the delay for parts goes, it appears to be an overall failure of GM to handle logistics. I have a car that is about 2 months in the shop for an EGR cooler replacement, it took several months to get the cooler, then when the replaced it it now leaks, and they have been waiting for a gasket, and o-ring for about 2 months to fix that! 

Then one of my other cars has a glitch ridden Infotainment system, after much discussion, GM finally agreed to order a new one, that was about 2 months ago (also that car has the EGR cooler issue, though the MIL went out on it's own, so it's not a hurry to get that dealt with). 

Bottom line: GM has some serious shortcomings in getting parts to it's dealerships (and it's not all Diesel specific, as the radio shows). 

What can you do, well it appears they know you have a car that is legally qualified as a lemon (over one month in repairs and not fixed, that gets you there, or 3-4 repair attempts and not fixed). So the seem to know that, and hence the mention of a buyback. 

If you like me, want the Diesel, then we have few options. 2019 is the last year the put that in cars in the US Market, and even the Equinox is dropping the Diesel option. You could ask for another Diesel car for exchange, but they likely will want to charge you the difference from the value of your old car, and a new one, assuming that they can even find a 2019 in inventory somewhere, there will be some, but the 2019 had fewer featured than the 2017/18 MYs, for example, no leather trim option in the 2019, and no manual. 

I hope that helps, and welcome to Cruze Talk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Actually, based on miles, you likely are not covered on the lemon law... However, there are Gen 1 (LUZ) Turbos available out there. I wonder what the difference is, they appear to be very similar. That and perhaps somewhere out there there is a car that has been crashed where the turbo is still good? It would be hard to find, and GM can't use anything other the an original GM part for warranty repairs, so it won't get them to do the work even if you do actually find one. 

While GM is unlikely to bite, you could propose they take a turbo of a new car not yet sold on the lot, and then repair that car with a new turbo when it arrives? If they are offering a buyback they ultimately will be stuck fixing your car in any case, and still waiting on a turbo. Perhaps your mileage is why they are willing to offer a buy-back, that will take off quite a bit from any offer to buy your car back, and I'm sure GM knows that. 

Gen 1 (LUZ 2.0L Diesel Engine Turbo):

https://www.idparts.com/diesel-turbochargers-c-29_117.html


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

I am the only other person I know of who had a turbo failure on a Gen 2. Mine was not cracked, but they told me it had an internal electrical failure (?) causing the vanes not to open all the way under load. I never got a detailed explanation as the diagnosis was based on codes and they didn't really seem to know what was wrong or why. It took five weeks to get the turbo. Hearing your story is really disheartening, because it sounds like it has gotten worse, not better. The fact they are actually offering a buyback is really bad news, I think ... it seems to me carmakers would avoid that at all costs. I can't believe how bad the lack of support is for these cars. I am coming up on a year of insanely frequent regens that two dealers and GM couldn't/wouldn't diagnose, so I am just waiting for it to fry another turbo or other part. They are dismissive of my concern, saying if something is really wrong it isn't a big deal because whatever breaks will get fixed under warranty ... yeah right! I'll get a lousy loaner that gets less than half the mpg while the irreplaceable car I paid for new sits and gathers dust for four months (or can't be fixed at all). Seriously, how can they not get a turbo for two months???? I love my car, it has been perfect since it got the new turbo (9k miles ago), but I am dreading it having another possible failure over the winter, when the regen situation seems to get worse (it started last Nov or so and the turbo failed two months later ... no idea if they were actually related).
I hope they get a turbo for you. Since it doesn't seem to be common, hopefully yours was just a lemon part and a new one will last much longer.


----------

